# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Буква "Ё"

## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна !!   :smilies: 


Интересна позиция ББТ по букве Ё* в своих изданиях.

Не в курсе возможных подробностей, почему её больше не используют в печатании, но интересно :
- возможно ли это технически, законно и т.д. ?
- если да, то какова позиция ББТ ?


Спасибо  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Нашёл в ШБ использование буквы_ Ё_, 2.1.30 в шлоке упоминается нЁбо, в книжном варианте стоит _Ё_. Возможно случай не единственный.
В других случаях где нужно употребить _Ё_, буква не используется, но и случаи не критические, понятные при чтении. Но вариант с нЁбом требует уточнения, поэтому тут приятно порадовала буква _Ё_.

 :smilies: 

Но это всё моя пратьякша, интересен ваш ответ  :vanca calpa:

----------


## vijitatma das

Позиция ББТ в этом вопросе не отличается от позиции ученых-лингвистов:

"В обычных печатных текстах... буква ё употребляется выборочно. Рекомендуется употреблять ее в следующих случаях: 1) для предупреждения неправильного опознания слова, напр.: всё, нёбо, лётом, совершённый (в отличие соответственно от слов все, небо, летом, совершенный), в том числе для указания на место ударения в слове, напр.: вёдро, узнаём (в отличие от ведро?, узна?ем); 2) для указания правильного произношения слова – либо редкого, недостаточно хорошо известного, либо имеющего распространенное неправильное произношение, напр.: гёзы, сёрфинг, флёр, твёрже, щёлочка, в том числе для указания правильного ударения, напр.: побасёнка, приведённый, унесённый, осуждённый, новорождённый, филёр; 3) в собственных именах – фамилиях, географических названиях, напр.: Конёнков, Неёлова, Катрин Денёв, Шрёдингер, Дежнёв, Кошелёв, Чебышёв, Вёшенская, Олёкма".

Подробнее ознакомиться с материалами на эту тему Вы можете на "Грамоте.ру":
http://www.gramota.ru/class/istiny/istiny_7_jo/

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Спасибо  :smilies: 
Но всё же я считаю, а это не особо важно, что эту букву можно использовать всегда - ничего в этом трудного нет, и даже забота о преданных, для их более приятного чтения  :smilies:

----------


## vijitatma das

> Спасибо 
> для их более приятного чтения


Кому как. Есть мнение, что всевозможные диакритические значки (к которым относятся и точки над ё), напротив, затрудняют чтение и отвлекают внимание.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Честно говоря - смешное мнение.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Честно говоря - смешное мнение.


Тем не менее оно подкрепляется мнением множества серьезных лингвистов, всесторонне изучивших эту проблему. Выше - ссылка, в которой подробно разбираются аргументы "за" и "против".

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Очень жаль что некоторые преданные согласны с этими аргументами.
Можно ещё и у санскрита поубирать символы .. Делов -то.

Недавно читая ШБ попалась шлока переведённая, которая очень трудно прочиталась без двух точек, понятное дело перечитывать шастры по несколько раз это хорошо, но я это и без таких поводов делаю. А вот издеваться над преданными, вместо того чтобы помочь им ..

Ваша позиция ясна - неподвижная она. Можете не отвечать здесь.

----------

